# Kutztown find



## Tim s (Aug 14, 2022)

I sold Schwinn Sports Tourer at the swap meet so I then had room to buy a bike. I bought this from a collector from NY, it is a June of 1962 American. It needs a good cleaning and new whitewalls. Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 14, 2022)

Tim s said:


> I sold Schwinn Sports Tourer at the swap meet so I then had room to buy a bike. I bought this from a collector from NY, it is a June of 1962 American. It needs a good cleaning and new whitewalls. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1679380



Beautiful bike, from Glenn?


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Tim s (Aug 14, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 16, 2022)

DeLuxe American. Very nice.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 29, 2022)

All clean now.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 29, 2022)

Really sharp bike the paint looks sweet.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 14, 2022)

Man, this is a well preserved specimen. Love it


----------

